# My 48 Gallon Journal



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

*Added new pictures of aquarium - October 18th*

I got fed up of how plain my aquarium looked, aswell as the ugly background i had.. (nothing was just the wall







)
So, i decided to go all out (once again) and revamp my aquarium into a beauty.
I didnt entirely complete the look, but i figured it would be better to update a topic, and show my aquarium progressing into its final look 

To add to my aquarium i baught the red sea deluxe co2 kit, aswell as a new light set up. 156W t5 HO with 4 moonlight LED for night time viewing









I will add more pictures as i go along to completing my aquarium.. As in, adding new plants, adding the co2, adding the new light set up and all the little final touches.!

Hopefully it will come out a master peice, only time will tell and alot of patience!

*Background*
Cost to make background: 3$








All i paid was for the 2x4 for the frame. Everything else was given to me as a gift from my boss...heh
Once my aquarium is centered with my background, the stones should extend 4" more on each side. As for the width it is exactly measured to the base of my stand.



















*ADDED THE SEALER*



















*UPDATE: OCTOBER 18 2011*

Well, i added the new lights, cleaned up some plants... got into the whole finalizing stages...

Now, i need to,

Buy another 10k t5 ho light
More plants
Drift wood..
Flourite sand if i need to









Hoepfully this will finally be 100% completed by next week.
Sorry for the blurry pictures, waters are blurry and messed up from the disaster with cleaning the plants































































* November 2nd.*

Just added more plants and a driftwood... still waiting for my glosso elatinoides from malaysia... On the left, in the front those are glosso elatinoides also from a lfs... but hoping the ones from maylaysia look much nicer!
Sorry for crappy picture lol.... took from iphone... and the cloudyness... just arranged plants and made a mess with the flourite!


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

wow nice background you really did go all out lol . . .get a pic of the tank up there im intrested in seeing it


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

looks nice.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

looks nice.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

updated...

Well, i added the new lights, cleaned up some plants... got into the whole finalizing stages...

Now, i need to,

Buy another 10k t5 ho light
More plants
Drift wood..
Flourite sand if i need to









Hoepfully this will finally be 100% completed by next week.
Sorry for the blurry pictures, waters are blurry and messed up from the disaster with cleaning the plants


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking good. I was confused at first when I saw you building your background against a wall. As most ppl place them in their tanks







I was think hey, is he building a tank too, lol. I really like the look, plus it doesnt take away from tank space


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

* November 2nd.*

Just added more plants and a driftwood... still waiting for my glosso elatinoides from malaysia... On the left, in the front those are glosso elatinoides also from a lfs... but hoping the ones from maylaysia look much nicer!
Sorry for crappy picture lol.... took from iphone... and the cloudyness... just arranged plants and made a mess with the flourite!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

cool, it's really starting to come together. You should cut the tops off of the longer glosso and plant them individually, and keep doing that. Once you get the Malaysian stuff it shouldn't be too hard to get yourself a nice foreground carpet. Keep it up. Can you give me more specifics of the Co2 setup you have running?


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

TRIG said:


> cool, it's really starting to come together. You should cut the tops off of the longer glosso and plant them individually, and keep doing that. Once you get the Malaysian stuff it shouldn't be too hard to get yourself a nice foreground carpet. Keep it up. Can you give me more specifics of the Co2 setup you have running?


If I cut the glosso in half and replant... They'll regrow and do on? And I don't need to do anything special at all?

The co2 kit is just the red sea deluxe kit... Regulator, drop checker, bubble counter, auto solenoid, tubing, etc


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

yea, the glosso will do that, it helps if there are roots somewhere on the stem but even if there aren't they will take root eventually. Actually you can really do that with any plant, enless it's something like anubias in which case you'd need to take off a piece of the rhizome and replant that.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

there, i added a much clearer picture with phone again though...
When i visit my girlfriend ill take the camera i baught for her... then we'll see the colors pop :O

Oh, and if your wondering why you dont see the stone background its because the awuarium is still 3 feet ahead of the wall lol







Ill be placing it against the stone once im done twinkering with the co2 and planting the rest of my glosso


----------

